# Tsumuji DS (Zelda-like) announced by EA Japan



## granville (Sep 23, 2009)

There's another new Zelda-like game announced now, along with Okamiden. It's called Tsumuji or Whirlwind. Not much is known besides the fact that it's cel shaded, plays like Zelda, and is controlled by the stylus like Zelda. It's developed by Electronic Arts' Japan division. And here are some screens to show you what it looks like thus far-



























Really reminds me of toon Link. I'd almost say it's a huge ripoff. And i'd be more indignant about it if 1- it wasn't made by EA (whom i would come to suspect for doing this) and 2- it could turn out decent.

Anyways, for more info, here's the source and for in case the images are deleted from hotlinking-
http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/22/ea-japan...tsumuji-for-ds/


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm it looks like zelda but is it as good as zelda? guess i'll find out whenever its released =D


----------



## jackdanielchan (Sep 23, 2009)

The time shall come when we will see rip-offs of all EA made games working along side shovel wear titles such as the Imagine series.... The day dawn's upon us...


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 23, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> and is controlled by the stylus like Zelda.


Hrrrrrrnh. This is where I lost interest.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

but there is always creating codes to use Dpad...i personally like the stylus controls but its nice to have an option.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 23, 2009)

Vague Rant said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the stylus control pretty good in Zelda. The only thing I`ve disliked was the big dungeon you have tzo return to every time...

This looks like a big rip-off Zelda. But sometimes that`s not a bad thing


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol how much of a ripoff can game get lol... though a little lower quality graphics than zelda 
are the graphics of HM : Island of Happiness somehow related or using the same engine as zelda as the controls,textures,chars look a little similar (or largely similar)

Quote - patience and forbearance will conceal many defects


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

>



Reminds me of the orange haired ninja girl from Wario Ware


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 23, 2009)

That's a huge rip-off.. but as long as it's good.. I don't care.

I don't understand why people complain so much about the controls in Zelda, it worked perfectly for me, the way you used the items with the stylus was brilliant. IMO, they're just a bunch of whiners looking for something to complain about..


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 23, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> That's a huge rip-off.. but as long as it's good.. I don't care.
> 
> I don't understand why people complain so much about the controls in Zelda, it worked perfectly for me, the way you used the items with the stylus was brilliant. IMO, they're just a bunch of whiners looking for something to complain about..


i agree with you the whole idea behind the DS is innovation and being creative and all most people want is to play with the Dpad like they have been all their life...


----------



## OSW (Sep 23, 2009)

True, Zelda controls were fine.

This game looks interesting, and i would agree that it resembles zelda in more ways than one.

However, cell shading is awesome


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 23, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> hmm it looks like zelda but is it as good as zelda? guess i'll find out whenever its released =D



1. If it's not Zelda, than no, it's not going to be as good as Zelda. That's not really even a consideration, in my opinion.
2. It's EA, so it might be worth playing, but it's equally likely to be unimpressive on any level, really.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm surprised nintendo are allowing a rip off of one of their best series and one one of their own consoles...let's hope it's good or it's so average that no one remembers it


----------



## ChrisRX (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think nintendo has an issue with zelda rip-offs as long as they don't try to infringe on the IP specifically.  That's when they send out the C&Ds

Otherwise they've still released neutopia on the VC, Ookami on the wii, Final fantasy adventure on GB and none of them have ever come close to the quality of zelda despite being heavy zelda inspired.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 23, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nah, for some reason i thought of izuna


----------



## Costello (Sep 23, 2009)

gotta say I did hate the Zelda controls, ruined the gaming experience for me (being a huge zelda fan, i didn't even bother completing that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
so I guess that one wont be for me either


----------



## imz (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep, that's a Zelda clone all right

but who cares? If it's half as good as phantom hourglass I'll play it


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

EA don't usually care about its Japanese made titles, most of EA Japans games ended up being published by someone else in the West anyway if they ever do.

As for the Phantom Hourglass, the actual "been there done that" feel did it for me.  The controls improved it but once the novelty of them went it was just another Zelda game.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> EA


That's where I lost interest.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 23, 2009)

I'll keep an eye on this, but i doubt itll be good. I think its just a quick cash cow.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 23, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY! They made some good games, like...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    ...yeh you're right, it's gonna suck.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though Henry Hatsworth, Boom Blox & Dead Space Extraction were excellent?


----------



## The_JetSetBeat (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopefully they don't clone just the LOOK of the game, but also include near Zelda quality GAMEPLAY with it. 

I'll take a Zelda clone any day of the week, provided the gameplay itself is where the real influence comes from. Kind of like Okami. It couldn't get much more Zelda than it was and that was one of the things I loved about it.


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 23, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They can make good games for the Wii, but Ds can be another story.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 24, 2009)

Whoa, looks epic. Don't care if it's Zelda or not, will play.


----------



## Man18 (Sep 24, 2009)

fuck yea. love me some zelda and pretty much any dungeon crawler.

*Posts merged*



			
				Man18 said:
			
		

> fuck yea. love me some zelda and pretty much any dungeon crawler.



also i liked the DS controls of Phantom Hourglass but the fighting was difficult to completely control for like the first hour.


----------



## chad13dale (Sep 24, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



honestly.... ninjas without boobs.... can never be izuna at all. XD

cell shading reminds me a lot of... hmmm... animal crossing? It's on the so-so level for me.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 24, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry Hatsworth is a ds game, and it puts NSMB to shame.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Say it with me kids...

*LAWSUIT*


----------



## icyrooker (Sep 24, 2009)

wad a ripoff


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

I love how people bash games before they even play them =D


----------



## hellionz (Sep 24, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> hmm it looks like zelda but is it as good as zelda? guess i'll find out whenever its released =D



I pray for this one gets better than zelda....I hate the fu.... temple

lets wait for some more information


----------



## bmaster154 (Sep 25, 2009)

You can't say if it's gonna be good before you tried it. Don't judge a book by its cover. It just might turn out to be great, and an equal to zelda. BUT at the same time, it also might turn out to be a great deception where no one will consider playing it. Unless there was a good and informative description of the game and the way it works, we can't be certain even at 50%.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

hellionz said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i enjoyed going back through the Temple of the Ocean King multiple times its more of a challenge then just going where your supposed to go and that's it...i'm really enjoying how Nintendo is changing the Zelda series rather then just redoing it over and over like some nintendo games*cough*pokemon*cough*.


----------



## Ryukin631 (Sep 25, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here.


----------

